# Blender 2.76b



## fernandel (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi!

I installed again Blender from ports with `portmaster graphics/blender` with success but when I start it I got:

```
blender
Two passes with the same argument (-alloca-hoisting) attempted to be registered!
Writing: /tmp/blender.crash.txt
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

I had the same problem on the previous version and I deinstalled port but today I tried again and the problem exist.
I use FreeBSD 10.2 (amd64) p8 and GNOME 3.16.

Thank you.

Fernandel


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 18, 2015)

Anything in /tmp/blender.crash.txt?

Submit a bug report. I'm sure the maintainer would like to know about this.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 18, 2015)

I did submit a bug report long time ago but was was not solved. Supposed to be something with libraries. I don't have problem with any other program.
In /tmp/blender.crash.txt I have:

```
# Blender 2.76 (sub 0), Commit date: 1970-01-01 00:00, Hash unknown

# backtrace
```

Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 19, 2015)

Do you remember the PR number you submitted for the bug? If the PR is still relevant it can be reopened if needed.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Do you remember the PR number you submitted for the bug? If the PR is still relevant it can be reopened if needed.


PR 199161
Thank you.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 19, 2015)

I can't reproduce this in either 11-CURRENT or 10.2_STABLE. It builds and runs fine in both for me.

Are you using any non-default port options for either graphics/blender or any of it's dependencies?


----------



## fernandel (Dec 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I can't reproduce this in either 11-CURRENT or 10.2_STABLE. It builds and runs fine in both for me.
> 
> Are you using any non-default port options for either graphics/blender or any of it's dependencies?



Yes, I use many which are not default. I will rebuilt with default options and we will see.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I can't reproduce this in either 11-CURRENT or 10.2_STABLE. It builds and runs fine in both for me.
> 
> Are you using any non-default port options for either graphics/blender or any of it's dependencies?



I rebuilt with default options and it works . Thank you. When I have a time I will try to find which option is making a problem.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 27, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I can't reproduce this in either 11-CURRENT or 10.2_STABLE. It builds and runs fine in both for me.
> 
> Are you using any non-default port options for either graphics/blender or any of it's dependencies?



I found the problem. I had options "CYCLES" and "CYCLESOSL" enabled and when I disabled them and rebuilt Blender it works. But I like CYCLES .


----------



## youngunix (Dec 28, 2015)

fernandel said:


> I found the problem. I had options "CYCLES" and "CYCLESOSL" enabled and when I disabled them and rebuilt Blender it works. But I like CYCLES .


You should submit that as a bug, developers should look into why it's causing problems. In the mean time, you should inverstigate the problem on your machine and send any helpful logs with the PR.
I don't know if you do or not, but always refresh your /usr/ports before building them.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 28, 2015)

youngunix said:


> You should submit that as a bug, developers should look into why it's causing problems. In the mean time, you should inverstigate the problem on your machine and send any helpful logs with the PR.
> I don't know if you do or not, but always refresh your /usr/ports before building them.



I did and there is another bug submitted with the same problem.
BTW: Do you use Blender?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 29, 2015)

I have blender the same version on 10.2-RELEASE, with nearly all options on. (only  SNDFILE,  REDCODE. MENU, HEADLESS and CAMERATRACK are off). MENU make some problems, but I don't remember which. But no problems with blender. Compiled with clang34.

Edit: Have now tried blender with all options except HEADLESS: compiles, installs and starts without problems.


----------



## youngunix (Dec 29, 2015)

fernandel said:


> I did and there is another bug submitted with the same problem.


I saw it and he was so quick to dismiss the issue even before you have fixed it. I guess that's not on their high priority list.


> BTW: Do you use Blender?


Not on FreeBSD, but when I took an Image Processing class, I heavily used GIMP and Blender (Windows and Arch Linux).


----------



## fernandel (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe is problem a graphics card? I have a FreeBSD installed on iMac 11,1 (Mobility Radeon HD 4850) and the modules which are loaded are:

```
radeonkmsfw_RV770_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV770_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_R700_rlc.ko
```

And compiled with FreeBSD Clang version 3.4.1.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 8, 2016)

talsamon said:


> I have blender the same version on 10.2-RELEASE, with nearly all options on. (only  SNDFILE,  REDCODE. MENU, HEADLESS and CAMERATRACK are off). MENU make some problems, but I don't remember which. But no problems with blender. Compiled with clang34.
> 
> Edit: Have now tried blender with all options except HEADLESS: compiles, installs and starts without problems.



Compiled for me too but did not start. Today I downloaded tbz from blender.org
which is for FreeBSD and with all options on. The "cycles" works  without problem:

```
./blender
Color management: using fallback mode for management
```

When I quit I got:

```
Error: Not freed memory blocks: 2, total unfreed memory 0.000732 MB
```
.
I made just directory BLENDER and extract fies in.
There are difference between msgfmt. It is possible that is the problem, please?


----------



## talsamon (Jan 9, 2016)

> I found the problem. I had options "CYCLES" and "CYCLESOSL" enabled and when I disabled them and rebuilt Blender it works. But



I remember in older versions we had to set a link if we want compile with CYCLES and CYCLEOSL. (
`ln -s /usr/local/share/openshadinglanguage/shaders shaders`). .But this seems fixed in the newer versions.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 9, 2016)

talsamon said:


> I remember in older versions we had to set a link if we want compile with CYCLES and CYCLEOSL. (
> `ln -s /usr/local/share/openshadinglanguage/shaders shaders`). .But this seems fixed in the newer versions.



I did try it but it is the same...I gave up.

Thank you.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 9, 2016)

Again me...
What if is the problem libosmesa which is built with LLVM36 but blender with version 3.4?
Should I try to build Blender with version 3.6
Thank you.

No, it didn't work. I am using Blender version from the Blender site and it works without the problems.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 16, 2016)

Again me...
The last which I tried to solve a problem was use new synth. It rebuilt many ports, there were no problem but the problem exist.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe some idea?
I start using Synth and I build all packages and delete everything and reinstall all but Blender build with Cycles option on still doesn't start with the same error which I posted but Blender which I downloaded from blender.org works with all option all without problem.
Thank you.


----------

